# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Συνδεση ενισχυτη σε radio-cd αυτοκινητου.

## D-NAME

Παιδια εχω ενα σχεδιο με το tda1554Q  2x22w. Θελω να το συνδεσω με ενα sony που εχω 4x50 λεει...
το συνδεω κ δεν παιζει. Πρεπει να φταιει το οτι η γειωση της εισοδου του ενισχυτη ειναι ιδια με τη γιωση του αυτοκινητου. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το συνδεσω? 
Μπορει να φταιει κατι αλλο?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Danza

αμα συνδέσεις τον ενισχυτη με πχ. τον υπολογιστη δουλευει κανονικα? αν ναι τοτε εχει προβλημα το sony. η είσοδος του ενισχυτη πρέπει να συνδεθεί με τα line out του sony και όχι με τις εξόδους των ηχείων   :Shocked:

----------


## D-NAME

Ο ενισχυτης δουλευει κανονικα.
Δεν εχει line out το sony. εκει που βαζω τα ηχεια απο την εξοδο του sony βαζω τον ενισχυτη κ μετα τα ηχεια. 
Το εχω κανει σε ενα ραδιοκασετοφωνο κ δουλεψε. προφανος η γειωση της εξοδου του ενισχητη του ραδιοκασετοφωνου ειναι η γιωση του αυτοκινιτου. ενο στο sony ειναι διαφορετικη. Ετσι το καταλαβενω. Μπορει να εχω κ αδικο. Δεν ξερω.

----------


## Danza

ε για αυτό δεν δουλέυει. στα καινουργια ηχοσυστηματα αυτοκινήτου το κάθε κανάλι έχει 2 ενισχυτές γεφυρωμένους οποτε εσυ το - το συνδέεις στην γείωση για αυτό δεν λειτουργεί.. χρειάζεσαι ενα διαιρέτη τάσης αρχικά. τωρα για το κύκλωμα που απομονώνει το - και το μετατρέπει σε γείωση δεν μπορω να σε βοηθήσω   :frown:

----------


## gsmaster

> Παιδια εχω ενα σχεδιο με το tda1554Q  2x22w. Θελω να το συνδεσω με ενα sony που εχω 4x50 λεει...
> ....



Δεν κερδίζεις τπτ γιατί να το κάνεις? Αν το ράδιο όντως βγάζει 50W δεν αξίζει. Ακόμα και 15W να βγάζει πάλι δεν αξίζει.

Άνοιξε το ράδιο και δες τι έχει για τελικό ενισχυτή (προφανώς κάποιο TDA) και δες στο Datasheet του πόσα watt βγάζει κανονικά με 13,8 V όχι μέγιστα.

----------


## D-NAME

Οχι φιλε gsmaster. Δεν δινει καλα το cd-player. το συνδεσα κ δινει τρελλα παραπανω. εβαλα απο την ε3οδο του cd-player το + στην μια εισοδο κ το - στην αλλη κ στις εξοδους τα + στο ηχειο. κ επεξε. Βγαζει καλο ηχο.

----------


## Danza

> Οχι φιλε gsmaster. Δεν δινει καλα το cd-player. το συνδεσα κ δινει τρελλα παραπανω. εβαλα απο την ε3οδο του cd-player το + στην μια εισοδο κ το - στην αλλη κ στις εξοδους τα + στο ηχειο. κ επεξε. Βγαζει καλο ηχο.



Μπορεις να κάνεις ενα schematic γιατι δεν το πιασα??   :Shocked:

----------


## D-NAME

_____
e3odos rcd(+)----------eisodos enisxhth left |amp |
e3odos rcd(-)----------eisodos enisxhth right|____|



_____ e3odos enisxyth(-)left->pou8ena          /|
|amp |              e3odos enisxyth(+)left->  (+)| |   <-hxeio
|____|              e3odos enisxyth(+)right->(-) | |
         e3odos enisxyth(-)right->pou8ena         \|

Ελπιζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Danza

οκ τωρα το κατάλαβα.. thnx   :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> οκ τωρα το κατάλαβα.. thnx



συγνωμη ρε συ danza ,αλλα εγω δεν καταλαβα τιποτα .
αμα μπορεις ανεβασε το λιγο προχειρα σε  σχηματικο

----------


## Danza

λειτουργεί σε συνδεσμολογίας γέφυρας.. αυτό κατάλαβα

----------


## D-NAME

swstos

----------


## Danza

αδερφε συγνώμη αλλα με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία "ζει και βασιλευει" ακόμα το tda?? ρωτάω γιατι 1ον: το οδηγείς με πολύ δυνατη στάθμη ήχου.. δλδ watt ενω πρέπει να οδηγείται απο mW (μηπως να προτείνω *διαιρέτες τάσης??*) και 2ον: το συγκεριμένο tda έχει προδιαγραφές να γεφυρωθεί ή όχι? γιατι αν δεν έχει αργά η γρήγορα θα καεί...  :Rolling Eyes: 





Υ.Γ. δεν έχω κανενα σκοπό να προσβάλω την κατασκευή σου με τα παραπάνω. φιλικά Δημήτρης  :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

καταρχην το tda1554Q  ειναι *4χ11w*     και οταν γεφυρωνετε δινει 2χ22w .

Εσυ φιλε d- name  αφου συμφωνισες οτι εχεις συνδεσει οπως στο σχηματικο που εφτιαξε   ο  danza στην ουσια προσπαθεις να γεφυρωσεις και τις 4 εξοδους   σε μια   ...........πραγμα που δεν γινετε (νομιζω οτι ισως γινετε με ενα κυκλωμα ακομα)
Στην πραγματικοτητα 22w περνεις παλι .

Αν παλι το σχεδιο που εφτιαξε ο danza για σενα, αφορα το μισο του ενισχυτη ,ειναι σωστο το σχεδιο αλλα εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος στην συνδεσμολογια.

  το datasheet    http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...TDA1554Q.shtml

----------


## D-NAME

Danza προσθεου δεν θα ελεγα οτι προσβαλεις την δουλεια μου(αρχαριος ακομα βλεπεις). Δουλευει το tda(Για ποσω δεν ξερω) και δινει καλα.

hlektrologos000 ειναι ολο το κυκλομα οπως το ειπε ο Danza κ δινει καλυτερα απο πριν. τωρα αν εχετε καμια ιδεα για βελτιοση δεν θα πω οχι.

----------


## Danza

Με το συγκεκριμένο chip δεν μπορεις να κάνεις κάτι απο θέμα βελτίωσης... μπορείς να ασχολειθής με άλλα tda και να "τσιμπήσεις" λιγο ακόμα watt χωρίς παλμοτροφοδοτικά κλπ.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=434 το έχω δοκιμάσει με ένα φίλο μου σε ενα ibiza και μας άφησε ικανοποιημένους.. βέβαια δεν βγάζει ΤΑ WATT αλλά κάνει καλή δουλειά   :Very Happy:

----------


## D-NAME

To εφτιαξα αλλα δεν μου δουλεψε. Προφανος εκανα κατι λαθος. Θα το ξαναδοκιμασω.
Ευχαριστω παιδια!

----------


## hlektrologos000

> hlektrologos000 ειναι ολο το κυκλωμα οπως το ειπε ο Danza κ δινει καλυτερα απο πριν. τωρα αν εχετε καμια ιδεα για βελτιοση δεν θα πω οχι.



φιλε D-NAME αμα ειναι ετσι δηλαδη και ειναι ολοκληρο το tda  το σχεδιο του danza  , το αλλο ηχειο απο που παιρνει ?
ή εχεις συνδεσει το αλλο ηχειο παραλληλα .?

----------


## D-NAME

Ενα ηχειο θελω να δρομολογισω.
Για αλλο ελεγα να φτιαξω εναν ιδιο. Εχω το ολοκληρομενο κ τα ηλικα.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Ενα ηχειο θελω να δρομολογισω.
> Για αλλο ελεγα να φτιαξω εναν ιδιο. Εχω το ολοκληρομενο κ τα ηλικα.



τι να το κανεις αλλο ενα κυκλωμα ?   Αφου σε αυτο που εχεις, χρησιμοποιεις και δεν το εχεις καταλαβει ακομα μονο τις 2  απο τις τεσσερεις εξοδους.

----------


## D-NAME

Να σου πω οτι μπορω να καταλαβω θα σου πω ψεματα.

Το κυκλομα οπως το εχω κανει δεν εχω αλλη εισοδο. τις χρισημοποιω ολες.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Τι θα κερδισεις με αυτο που κανεις δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα.

----------


## D-NAME

Nα παιξει ο ενισχυτης...
Ειναι η μονη συνδεσμολογια που δουλεψε το ηχειο κανονικα.

----------


## Danza

:Shocked:  Να σου πω με καράφλιασες???  :Shocked:     το συγκεκριμένο τσίπ έχει 4 εξόδους... εσυ το χρησιμοποιείς γεφυρωμένο σωστά? να έχεις γεφυρώσει τα 2 κανάλια το δέχομαι αλλα τα 4 κανάλια πώς τα έχεις γεφυρώσει και το χεις κανει μονοκάναλο??? το σχηματικό που ανέβασα δείχνει εναν στέρεο ενισχυτή που γεφυρώνεται και βγάζει 1 έξοδο. συγνώμη αλλα για να μην "χάσουμε την μπάλα" ανέβασε ενα σχηματικό με ζωγραφική όπως εκανα εγω να καταλάβουμε την συνδεση που έχεις κάνει   :Confused:

----------


## D-NAME

Παιδια εγω ειπα οτι εκανα την συνδεση κ δουλεψε σωστα στο ηχειο(Αυτο που ακουω). Κατα ποσο ειναι σωστη η οχι εσεις θα το καταλαβεται. Κ τι διορθωσεις να κανω.

Σας Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια.

----------


## Danza

σαν συνδεμολογία εντάξει φένεται.. απλά το σήμα στις εισόδους ειναι πολύ ισχυρό και για αυτό φοβάμαι μην στο κάψει... μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξεις πηγή να έχει preout???

----------


## D-NAME

1ον ειναι σχετικα καινουριο 6 μηνες το εχω.

Για προενισχυση το εκανα. Αλλα δεν μου δουλεψε το rca κ το εβαλα στην εξοδο.
του εχω βαλει μεγαλη ψικτρα γιατι το περιμενα. 
8α το βγαλω φοτο οταν μπορεσω.

----------


## Danza

ok τότε.. πάντος και στις άλλες εξόδους που περισσεύουν κάνε το ίδιο για το άλλο ηχείο.. μήπως ξέρεις ποσα βαττ rms αποδίδει στο περίπου?? και μια ασφάλεια γυρω στα 10Α δεν ειναι καθόλου κακη ιδέα μαζί με φίλτρα στην τάση τροφοδοσίας και στην έξοδο

----------


## D-NAME

Στις αλλες εξοδους να κανω τι? να βαλω 2ο ηχειο που θα παιζει απο την ιδια εισοδο?
Αλλιως δεν εχει αλλη εισοδο.

Rms δεν ξερω καθολου. 2χ28w rms στα 4Ω αν τα συνδεσεις οπως στο σχεδειο(οχι οπως εγω).Εγω λογικα 28w απ'οτι ειπατε.

Ασφαλεια στα 7Α καλη θα ειναι. 5Α maximum λεει στο σχεδιο.

Φιλτρα μπορω να φτιαξω ή τα αγοραζω κ αν ναι κανενα σχεδιο???

----------


## Danza

Αυτά που έχω προσθέσει ειναι για το άλλο κανάλι   :Wink:

----------


## D-NAME

Παιζει να μην γινετε αυτο γιατι η 2 εισοδει ειναι στο 1ο κ 2ο ποδαρακι που τα χρισςημοποιω. κ οι αλλες ειναι στο 16(3η εισοδος) 17(4η εισοδος). Απ'οτι ειδα στο datasheet.

Σε ποιο ποδαρακι να τα συνδεσω τις αλλες εισοδους?

----------


## MHTSOS

Danza ο D-Name έχει δίκιο. Αυτό που προτείνεις δεν μπορεί να γίνει στο συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο γιατί δεν βγάζει όλες τις εισόδους από τους 4 ενισχυτές που έχει. Από τους 2 βγάζει την αναστρέφουσα και από τους άλλους 2 την μη αναστρέφουσα. Οι άλλες 4 είναι ενωμένες εσωτερικά με το voltage reference.

----------


## D-NAME

OK. Eυχαριστω πολυ παιδια. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δουλευει κ δουλευει σωστα.
Ας μου πει κ καποιος για τα φιλτρα αν πρεπει να τα αγωρασω η να τα φτιαξω κ με εχετε καλυψει πληρως.

----------


## gsmaster

Το πιο λογικό θα ήταν να πάρεις (-) για το μεγάφωνο απο το πιν 10, και να βραχυκυκλώσεις τα 8 και 12, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υποστηρίζεται απο το συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο αυτή η συνδεσμολογία.

Λίγο κουφό μου φαίνεται να ακούς διαφορά, αλλά τέσπα.

----------


## D-NAME

Προφανος δεν ειναι 4x50 rms. κ στου πατερα μου εχω φτιαξει τον ιδιο ενισχυτη 2χ28 κ παιζει καλυτερα απ'οι παιζω εγω με τα 4 ηχεια.

----------


## MHTSOS

> *Προφανος δεν ειναι 4x50 rms*. κ στου πατερα μου εχω φτιαξει τον ιδιο ενισχυτη 2χ28 κ παιζει καλυτερα απ'οι παιζω εγω με τα 4 ηχεια.



Τόσο απλά   :Wink: 
Υποθέτω είναι με MOSFET στην έξοδο οπότε βγάζει 27 W rms όταν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι στους 25 βαθμούς κελσίου. Όταν η θερμοκρασία τους ανέβει η ισχύς τους πέφτει γιατί αυξάνεται η RDSon. Όταν παίζει τέρμα έχεις πιάσει ποτέ το ολοκληρωμένο να δεις σε τι θερμοκρασία βρίσκεται? Στα διπολικά τρανζίστορ όσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία αυξάνεται η ισχύς γιατί μειώνεται η Vbe.

----------


## D-NAME

Το transistor οχι αλλα την ψικτρα μια φορα κ εκεγε χωρις να παιζει τερμα κ οταν επεζε τερμα μετα απο ταξιδι εκεγε ακομα κ το σιδερενιο καλιμα του ψιφιακου ποτενσιομετρου.

----------


## Danza

[quote="MHTSOS"]



> Στα διπολικά τρανζίστορ όσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία αυξάνεται η ισχύς γιατί μειώνεται η Vbe.



Xάνουν ισχύς αλλά δεν γίνεται αισθητή   :Wink:  
αλλά όπως και να έχει ειναι ολόκληρο τρανζίστορ και για μένα παίζουν ρόλο οι διαστάσεις των εξαρτημάτων, δεν λέω τεχνολογία δλδ απο ενα ολοκληρωμένο να βγάζουν 4x27watt RMS αλλά για φανταστείτε πόσο καταπόνηση υπάρχει στα ολοκληρωμένα γιατι ειναι όλα στριμωχμένα και ειναι σχεδιασμένα να αποδίδουν πάνω απο τις δυνάμεις τους εξού που πέφτει η ισχύς με την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας... εγώ προτιμώ στο αυτοκίνητο να τοποθετήσω εναν ενισχυτή με διπολικά τρανζίστορ παρά μοσφετ κλπ... το λέω απο απλές εμπειρίες: καλοκαίρι πριν 2 χρονια και με 2 αμάξια γυρνούσαμε απο παραλία.. στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο είχα εναν ενισχυτή της Philips (ενισχυτής του '88 χειροποίητος απο εξωτερικό με σχεδιο της philips) ενα μαυρο μοσχάρι με 2x120watt RMS με πολλά ζευγη διπολικών τρανζίστορ ανα κανάλι.. κ ο αδερφός μου εναν τεχνολογίας του έτους 2003.. σας πληροφορώ οτι και οι 2 δουλευαν στα όρια τους.. του αδερφού μου (2x 140w Rms) έκαψε 3 φορές ασφάλεια και πάνω του έψηνες λουκάνικα ενώ ο δικός μου είχε μια υποφερτή θερμοκρασία παρόλο που ήταν στο πορτμπαγκαζ και με "ντάλα" τον ήλιο   :Twisted Evil:  

(συγνώμη για το μεγάλο πόστ αλλα ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι θέλω να πώ...)

----------


## nikthevlad

IMG_20201206_185706349.jpg
καλησπέρα παιδιά.λίγη βοήθεια χρειάζομαι.η εικονα ειναι η καλωδίωση της πηγής που αγόρασα πρόσφατα(jvc kd-x351dt).έχω 2 θεματάκια.
1.όταν ανοίγω τον διακόπτη ανοίγει αυτόματα και η πηγή.δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο αύτο όσο το ότι παίζει σε μια default συχνότητα,άκυρη,και ακούω με το που ανοίγω μόνο παράσιτα.κάπου διάβασα ότι λύση μπορεί να είναι η "τράμπα" του κίτρινου καλωδίου με το κόκκινο(αυτό το γράφουν και οι οδηγίες για αυτοκίνητα vw,opel,audi,έχω citroen).τι άποψη έχεται;
2.σε ποιο καλώδιο της παραπάνω εικόνας θα πρέπει να συνδέσω το λεπτό καλώδιο του rca και πως;αφού το μπλε(οχι γαλαζιο που είναι για χειριστήρια τιμονιού) είναι της κεραίας και το κόκκινο(που ενδέχεται από το παραπάνω ερώτημα να γίνει τραμπα) είναι της εντολής από την μίζα.το λεπτο καλώδιο είναι της εντολής προς τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## george Mp

> IMG_20201206_185706349.jpg
> καλησπέρα παιδιά.λίγη βοήθεια χρειάζομαι.η εικονα ειναι η καλωδίωση της πηγής που αγόρασα πρόσφατα(jvc kd-x351dt).έχω 2 θεματάκια.
> 1.όταν ανοίγω τον διακόπτη ανοίγει αυτόματα και η πηγή.δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο αύτο όσο το ότι παίζει σε μια default συχνότητα,άκυρη,και ακούω με το που ανοίγω μόνο παράσιτα.κάπου διάβασα ότι λύση μπορεί να είναι η "τράμπα" του κίτρινου καλωδίου με το κόκκινο(αυτό το γράφουν και οι οδηγίες για αυτοκίνητα vw,opel,audi,έχω citroen).τι άποψη έχεται;
> 2.σε ποιο καλώδιο της παραπάνω εικόνας θα πρέπει να συνδέσω το λεπτό καλώδιο του rca και πως;αφού το μπλε(οχι γαλαζιο που είναι για χειριστήρια τιμονιού) είναι της κεραίας και το κόκκινο(που ενδέχεται από το παραπάνω ερώτημα να γίνει τραμπα) είναι της εντολής από την μίζα.το λεπτο καλώδιο είναι της εντολής προς τον ενισχυτή.



Απ'οτι καταλαβα εχει αναποδα το μονιμο ρευμα με το ρευμα απο διακοπτη, δηλαδη με κλειστο διακοπτη εχει ρευμα το κοκκινο καλωδιο αντι του κιτρινου οποτε κανεις αλλαγη τα καλωδια μεταξυ τους και γι'αυτο εχει ετοιμα και τα φισακια, για τον ενισχυτη η εντολη ειναι το μπλε ασπρο.

----------


## nikthevlad

Γιώργο ταχύτατος,σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.Δεν έχω κάνει την δοκιμή αλλα θα την κάνω σύντομα για να δω όντως αν έχει ανάποδα το μόνιμο ρεύμα με το ρεύμα από τον διακόπτη.πάντως όταν είναι κλειστός ο διακόπτης δεν λειτουργεί η πηγή!Απο την πηγή το μπλε-ασπρο φεύγει σαν έξοδος;δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα σωστά το λεπτο καλώδιο(το 3ο απο το rca) που καταλήγει στον ενισχυτή θα συνδεθει από την μεριά της πηγης και οχι απο την μερια που έρχεται η πλεξούδα με όλα τα καλώδια του αυτοκινήτου(ισως είναι λιγο χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα να επιβεβαιωσω οτι θα το κανω σωστα)

----------


## george Mp

Αν δεν κραταει μνημες και ρυθμισεις ειναι αναποδα τα ρευματα. Με ενα δοκιμαστικο ή πολυμετρο πρεπει να τσεκαρεις αν το κιτρινο καλωδιο εχει ρευμα με κλειστο διακοπτη, αν εχει το κοκκινο τοτε κανεις αλλαγη. Στα rca πολλες φορες το καλωδιακι που εχουν ειναι κοινο με το μπλενταζ και δεν πρεπει να το ενωσεις με την εντολη δλδ το remote, πρεπει να το τσεκαρεις με πολυμετρο ή βαζεις ενα καινουργιο καλωδιο για να εισαι σιγουρος και ενωνεις το μπλε ασπρο που ειναι εξοδος(+) με την εντολη (remote) του ενισχυτη.

----------


## Barabatsios

Χαιρετώ την ομάδα έχω αγοράσει ένα pioneer 110ub το οποίο έχει μία έξοδο RCR πίσω γιασύνδεση τελικού ενισχυτή αλλά μου βγάζει μόνο  σήμα για woofer καθόλου σπικερ καθόλου ψηλά ... ξέρει κανένας αν υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση για να παίζει όλο το φάσμα συχνοτήτων?

----------


## argizel

Εννοείς μάλλον έξοδο RCA. Αυτή είναι προφανώς για subwoofer και βγάζει πολύ χαμηλές συχνότητες. Μην το παιδεύεις, δεν μπορείς από εκεί να συνδέσεις μεγάφωνο η ενισχυτή για full range απόκριση. Εκεί μπορείς να συνδέσεις  ενεργό subwofer(subwoofer με ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή δηλαδή).

----------

mikemtb (14-02-22)

----------

